# 3G and 3GS - What to do with unused iPhones?



## jbcal (May 19, 2011)

As of yesterday, I have an unused 3G and 3GS. I could eBay them or give them away, but I'm curious as to what else I can do with them that might be fun. I've never Jailbroken an iPhone, for example.

What ideas do you have?

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the same here, I have a 2g and 3gs iphone that no longer has phone service. However, you can still use them as an itouch, you can still make phone calls using skype and wifi. You can jailbreak them for the experience. If your new phone is an iphone, there are game apps where you can use multiple iphones that can be played through wifi


----------



## Bohrash (Mar 12, 2012)

If these phones can be jail broken... I might think of buying it... Cause I am need of an 3GS phone... Could you please let me know your location... I am from india...


----------

